# what kind of sucker fish?



## longm (Dec 6, 2007)

i got 75 gallon with mix african cichilds 10 of them ...i was wondering what kind of sucker fish i can put in there with my cichilds? whats they name anyways ? i keep called them sucker fish lolz thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plecostomus

Feed algae wafers just before lights out.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Get a bristlenose pleco, not a common one. The common ones get too big for a 75. Bristlenoses will be great.

Good luck!


----------



## benneibru (Dec 4, 2007)

i would say get a goldie pleco they are sweet looking and get around a foot long or a golden nugget


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Gold nuggets need warm water. Be sure to read up on the requirements of any pleco before you get it.

I do agree that a Bristlenose would work out nicely though. Be sure to have enough hiding spots for your Africans as well as the Pleco. I've read alot of horror stories about Mbuna picking the eyes out of plecos.......so give him hiding spots.


----------



## longm (Dec 6, 2007)

thanks guy ......whats kind of food should i feed those sucker fish?


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

emc7 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plecostomus
> 
> Feed algae wafers just before lights out.


He said it right here.Thats what I feed mine and he love's it but whatever you get look them up first as jom20 said they have different requirements.Like my clown pleco needs driftwood in his tank.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Some plecs are more carnivorous, so they may need something like shrimp pellets along with the algae wafers. Again, it depends on what kind of pleco you get.

You can look up the common name of plecos here: http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/index.php or find their L number, if they have one.

Another type of "suckerfish" that could live with African cichlids is a Chinese Algae Eater. Stores usually sell them pretty small though, so I'm not sure how a little one would do with larger cichlids, but when they get larger, they can stand up to Africans.


----------

